

SanDisk promises hard drive pricing for Z400s SSDs - axg
http://www.geek.com/chips/sandisk-promises-hard-drive-pricing-for-z400s-ssds-1623688/

======
axg
Related:
[http://www.sandisk.com/products/ssd/sata/z400s/](http://www.sandisk.com/products/ssd/sata/z400s/)

